# creatine



## AnaSCI (May 16, 2004)

what's your take on this product?


----------



## imdaman1 (May 16, 2004)

I believe it will definitely help you build muscle but it is not absolutely necessary - unlike protein. I don't use it simply because I can't afford it - not with all the money I spend on protein, vitamins, and juice. :laugh3:


----------



## tee (May 17, 2004)

I like it between cycles to make me feel better when I start losing size.


----------

